# Grout/Tile Repair



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Shower in my house needs grout and tile repair. Need someone to come out and take a look. If there is anyone who does this type of thing send me a PM.

Thanks,


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent.

just finished two up this month.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent


----------

